# Viking ship 'buried beneath pub' (BBC News)



## SN NewsCaster (Mar 5, 2007)

A 1,000-year-old Viking longship may have been discovered buried under a pub car park in Wirral.

More from BBC News...


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

magnificent, I love these finds of intrigue and mystery;and put the foreman up against a wall and shoot him.philestine!


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

They'll probably find Shergar and a load of empty Guinness bottles down there as well! 

Brian


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

So, the Viking sailors were the first foreigners to discover the virtues of decent English Ale after all eh!...even moored in the car park as well.
Jolly good....carry on number one!


----------



## tonyc3 (Jul 25, 2005)

I did,nt know "Fosters" was around then.
Hope it was chilled. LOL


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

No Tony it was the "real ale" they were after mate. They had that fizzy lager stuff in their own country...LOL


----------



## 6639 (Apr 20, 2006)

even Tooths Old can't really match a good pint of look warm bodds!


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

It may be of interest to note that Hoylake/Meols claim to Scandinavian connections does not end with this latest find. Apparently there are families on the Wirral peninsular with exact Viking DNA.
Puts a new meaning on 'scousers ' .


----------



## benjidog (Oct 27, 2005)

Bill Davies said:


> It may be of interest to note that Hoylake/Meols claim to Scandinavian connections does not end with this latest find. Apparently there are families on the Wirral peninsular with exact Viking DNA.
> Puts a new meaning on 'scousers ' .


There certainly seems to be more than an average amount of raping and pillaging around those parts so maybe you are right! (Jester) 

Brian


----------



## makko (Jul 20, 2006)

Careful now, Brian! Don't get carried away! LoL!

Dave

"Wirral Born & Bred"


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

I too take exception to that

Chris 

also " Wirral born and bred "


----------



## Peter Fielding (Jul 20, 2005)

*Wirral Vikings*

That's probably how the peninsula got it's name - the locals going around telling people "We're all Vikings."


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Sorry I'm late Honey , Just had a few Beers round the ''Viking'' 

Skol.


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

athinai said:


> Sorry I'm late Honey , Just had a few Beers round the ''Viking''
> 
> Skol.


Athinai,

I believe the pub was called 'The Railway'.


----------



## K urgess (Aug 14, 2006)

Perhaps it should have been renamed when the workers found the Viking ship and then buried it under the carpark.


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

It still is called The Railway


----------



## athinai (Jan 18, 2006)

Perhaps the Owners Should ''Capitalise on the find '' and change the name, as a marketing stragegy, That is assuming it is a good location etc.,

Regards/


----------



## Bill Davies (Sep 5, 2007)

athinai said:


> Perhaps the Owners Should ''Capitalise on the find '' and change the name, as a marketing stragegy, That is assuming it is a good location etc.,
> 
> Regards/


The location is very much residential, Birkenhead Road, Meols and I think nothing would be gained as younger element frquenting such establishments would have difficulty reading (or pronouncing or comprehending) 'Viking'.
Still amused at a previous thread which implied Wirral ( _*We're all *_Vikings). Good one. Obviously a scoused from the North End.


----------



## Mr-Tomcat (Jun 19, 2007)

nhp651 said:


> magnificent, I love these finds of intrigue and mystery;and put the foreman up against a wall and shoot him.philestine!


No I don't think he needs shooting imagine had it been dug out it might not have ended up in safe hands, he might well have saved it for later generations.

Andrew.


----------



## SeaStoryWriter (Dec 31, 2006)

I suspect that he inadvertantly saved it, in that he didn't want to slow the project down. We have the same problem here, and while I'm all for the American Indian (they got a real raw deal), it seems like everywhere here is an indian burial ground. The rule with the construction guys has become that unless you find a cheap, rusted handgun and the tatters of a pin-striped suit, everybody just shut up and keep digging.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

I cant think of a better place to be buried


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

dare say that if there is access from the site hole to the pubs cellar there could be a few volunteer excavators moving in.


----------



## eldersuk (Oct 24, 2005)

I wouldn't be surprised if they find an Elder Dempster ship buried outside the Seven Steps if they ever dig up Sefton Street.

Derek


----------

